# Hey Boat Fisherman Guy.......



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

You have the whole river to fish, when you see a guy fishing a creek mouth from shore it is more than just rude to roll right in on him (ME!) 
I have had this happen twice in the last week and even had to ask one boat to move as I cast across their stern. I won't post my picture of you on here, you know who you are if you are reading this! If you want info from me try staying a polite distance away when asking. Also when you are fishing in less than 10' of water, banging around in your boat and making a disturbance you run the fish out of the "hole".


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

cadyshac said:


> You have the whole river to fish, when you see a guy fishing a creek mouth from shore it is more than just rude to roll right in on him (ME!)
> I have had this happen twice in the last week and even had to ask one boat to move as I cast across their stern. I won't post my picture of you on here, you know who you are if you are reading this! If you want info from me try staying a polite distance away when asking. Also when you are fishing in less than 10' of water, banging around in your boat and making a disturbance you run the fish out of the "hole".


a real nice way to respond to a rude fisherman. couldn't have said it better myself.
sherman


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

cadyshac said:


> You have the whole river to fish, when you see a guy fishing a creek mouth from shore it is more than just rude to roll right in on him (ME!)
> I have had this happen twice in the last week and even had to ask one boat to move as I cast across their stern. I won't post my picture of you on here, you know who you are if you are reading this! If you want info from me try staying a polite distance away when asking. Also when you are fishing in less than 10' of water, banging around in your boat and making a disturbance you run the fish out of the "hole".


hey so what happens as a boater when your fishing a creek mouth and a bank fisherman shows up ? I've never told a guy to leave when that happens ... I'm sure if you said something to the boater they moved. as for blowing the fish out of a hole we fish for sauger on the river all the time and vertical jig them out of less than 10 foot of water all the time ... they don't mind boats.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I feel like your not telling the whole story man... I don't see why a guy would just park his boat right where you were casting and just stay there and not move


----------



## Tunataker (Mar 2, 2017)

It's a creek mouth. I have been fishing Creek mouths before and numerous people have walked down while I was fishing from a boat and started fishing, I guess that's the same thing. Maybe a boat would be a good purchase so you can jump around from spot to spot. Not sure if you bass fish much but try fishing tanners Creek in Indiana, you fish in front of or behind someone all day. Sounds like to me you own the water.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

It goes both ways. I have had asked people bank fishing to reel the poles in like 20 feet just so I could get into the creek to fish. They ignored me.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had it both ways. I've had boats pretty much run me out of a bank spot, and I've had to threaten to cut bank fisherman's lines while on the boat because they blocked off the only route back to the ramp with their lines and didn't rant to reel in. Seems like it doesn't matter how much water there is, everyone wants the same spot. I try to be the bigger person. I'd rather have a peaceful day in my second choice of spots than get in a fight and try to enjoy my trip afterwards.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

yea well I used to fish from the bank all the time and I got tired of seeing the people on boats catch more fish cause they could present the bait better... so I bought a boat and now I catch more fish and it's all good... don't hate cause we have a boat man... I'll give the bank fisherman all the respect in the world until they sling their rig at my boat without asking me to move it's happened plenty of times ...


----------



## Tunataker (Mar 2, 2017)

It's pretty common for alot of people to fish the same spots. After all 90% of the fish in the world live in 10% of the water... food for the thought...


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a boat, I wasn't fishing from it that day.
If they were there first I would have given them a wide berth.
I didn't say they were catching more than me, (they weren't)
I fish the dam's all the time, I know what elbow to elbow is all about. You still don't just roll in and start casting to another guys spot.
I asked them to move and they did, I shouldn't have had to ask.
Lighten up Francis!


----------



## Tunataker (Mar 2, 2017)

Casting? What were they casting rattle traps? Or jerk baits? Fishing for hybrids?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm a boat guy and in tourneys we will run 25-35 miles 1 way just to fish a certain creek mouth, if bank guys are there, we will work it further out or down below or go inside the creekmouth and fish where they are not, there are plenty of options and if they beat me to the spot, they get to fish it, sure it sucks but in the tourney world it happens all the time, its getting where you need a 300 HP just to compete anymore in the catfishing world. We fished a Mississippi river event last fall and rode 65 miles 1 way to get away from folks and when we got there, there were 3 other boats on our spot, go figure... 1st come gets the spot.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Salmonid thank you sir, you are a gentleman and seem to understand my point exactly.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

ever been to deer creeks spillway when the sauger are running ? fished meldahl when their running ? or the worst of them all the Maumee... all the fish go to one place ... and so do all the people it's the nature of the beast... catfishing is never like that so salmonid I agree with you there


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

You weren't there zack.


----------



## Tunataker (Mar 2, 2017)

Were you there?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Zach. You state catfishing is never that way meaning where everyone is all at 1 focal point where all the fish are and id have to strongly disagree. Try beating someone to a grainery in the fall or to the tailwaters in the spring or to creek mouths in the winter or to the deepest outside river bends in the heat of the summer. Its no different then the Maumee or any springtime spawning runs. The amount of catfishermen is growing about 10 fold every year over the last 5 years ands it crazy


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Tunataker said:


> Were you there?


No, but Im not the goofball just blindly calling someone a liar.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

well let's ask Cadyshac ...was there 3 guys on the boat that "took your spot"?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

A guy made a post and Zack without anything to go on and really for no reason call the guy out. Who does that and why? Its really odd behavior to me.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

salmonid... I didn't know catfishing was like that I just know the majority of the population of catfish don't run up river to spawn and get stopped by a dam or sit in a creek mouth


----------



## Tunataker (Mar 2, 2017)

It's like anything anymore there are way more people in the water or woods. For example deer hunting go to the best spot you can scout and then go back the on opening day and get in your stand and see who all found "the spot". Unless it is in the middle of your property there will be others around. It's how it is. On public property or public waters your not the only one that gets "the spot" you don't go hunt or fish a spot that you know there is not any game, so therefore sometimes sharing has to happen.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doesn't mean there can't be some courtesy. All the OP asked for.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

well if the boat that cadyshac saw had 3 guys on it... it was me and we moved about 30 seconds after he asked ... I'd say we were very polite


----------



## Tunataker (Mar 2, 2017)

Haven't heard from cadyshac lately he must be in the wrong on this one...hmm I'm confused now.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm hesitant to jump in on this conversation because there just isn't going to be a winner. I've been both a bank fisherman and a boater and I can tell you that I've had issues on both sides. I've always had the idea that if you are on the bank, all the water that you can reach is yours(within reason). I've had boats come right in on me and made it hard to cast without hitting them. I've also been in a boat fishing the same places. We always would be far enough away to give plenty of room for 99.9 percent of the casters on the bank(because I've been one) and I've still had to dodge lead(who knew someone could cast that far, wow impressive). As far as fish go, there might be plenty of water, but the fish will hold in specific areas. Catfish can be caught in most places when the water is up, but when it is normal pool they will hold in smaller areas. Other gamefish will make feeding runs on flats but they prefer smaller areas in nearby deeper water to hold most of the time. These areas can be pretty small. I know a spot where the prime catfishing(and at times other gamefish) spot is probably 20 ft wide by 50 ft long near the far side of a creek mouth. Most people cant reach it from the bank casters side but once a boat gets in position to fish it, he puts himself in range of the bank fisherman. The result is no one gets to fish it in the most productive way. So my way of dealing with issues on both sides is to try and find areas that don't get fished much by either side. They are getting harder to find, but I'd rather have some piece while fishing.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Not trying to start a war here, I made my point. Thanks for moving.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Just comes down to ethics and decency. If you have to stop and think or ask yourself, someone else is already here is and is there enough room or space for me to fish here also.
The answer is NO, if you have to survey the location and decide if there is enough room for you too move on, shore or boat fisherman.


----------



## Tunataker (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm not so sure I would be so nice next time cadyshac sings his rig at my boat.... I'm sure he has walked down to "his hole" while someone else was fishing there, just saying. If he didn't want to start a war he would not have thrown a Jab at someone and it backfires because obviously both sides of the story are now involved on this blog, so let's get to the bottom of it! I was there too cadyshac and have been fishing the same Creek mouth on my boat when you have walked down from the bank and started fishing, I know for a fact because you have 2 buckets and wear the same hat. So if you want to be honest nows the best time. You stated that you caught more fish, that's not the case because we limited there 4 to your 1. I have been fishing that Creek mouth when there has been 3 bank fisherman and 3 boats. Now there is one bank fisherman and one boat and there is a problem. Not sure I understand your complaint. The best spot there is right underneath you let we didn't pull in there. Post your picture of us and I got one for you!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I can't believe I am replying, this is the last time.

To all of you who "liked" my post thank you!

Tuna what you are describing doesn't sound like we were in the same place. 3 people can't fish from the shore where I was. I only have 1 bucket, but I do usually wear the same "lucky" hat every time. I have not fished this spot much in the last 6 years and have not encountered a boat until this year. The boat that rolled in on me only caught 1 small fish, I attribute that to all the noise they made. You seem to be acknowledging that you did roll in on someone recently, that's rude.

I don't post on here much and this will be my last. I will PM a few of you if I have something to share.


----------

